# Roots



## gottaloveplasma (May 26, 2015)

Ok so I hear everyone using term too building.  What all does this entail?  Do I pretty much got it at this-  

Small pot like with some way to air prune roots.
Bloom nutrients if any?
Make roots search for water.
Any hormones or anything to help this?
Some other things you can do that in missing?

Thanks.


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2015)

There is more than 1 way to develop a good root structure, it mostly depends on how you grow, soil or hydroponics and what nutrients you use


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2015)

Also some people like the pots that air prune the roots, some don't.  As umbra says, there are a lot of different methods that work just fine.  I don't know that I totally understand what you are asking though....are you asking if we use bloom nutes to help develop good roots?  The first step to a healthy root structure is a good medium with good drainage capabilities.  Other things can help, but without a good medium to grow in, nothing else is going to help.  

Are you growing in soil?  What are your plans for a soil mixture?  Are you using organic or synthetic nutes?  Have you decided on a nutrient line?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 26, 2015)

I'm using seedlings in .3 liter Airpots.  My media is made by Harvest Moon Organics/ Nectar for the Gods.  I have their nutrients also. 
Media is 70% Coco 30% Alaskan Pete Moss and Perlite.  It's amended with 2lbs bone meal per 1.5cft.  It also contains Kelp Meal, Feather Meal, Paramagnetic Rock, Pumice, Yucca, Diatoms, Fishmeal, Rock Dust, Limestone, Gypsum, Alfalfa Meal, Soybean Meal & inoculated with mycorhizae (the same product known as Great White.
I am using 3x3x8 ft tent.  Plasma for growth with a reptile heat bulb for heat, then,  600w Gavita for flower.  Thinking about running both in flower maybe little higher from canopy then normal since its so much light.
I think I am going to sprout 4 Feminized seeds and keep healthiest 2, culling rest.
I'm not sure what strain I will strain I will be running but sticking with Indica.  That's my master plan.
In another post someone told me I wont have time for root building as I'm throwing some clones outdoors in 2 weeks.  So I'm basicaly asking what is root building and how do you do it, or is it just something that it does by itself during veg.  Specifically should i use any hormones or anything to help? Nutrition probably wont be necessary for 2-3weeks because of the media, correct?  When the root have developed well I will trans into 1 gallon? Then trans again before flower.

I'll be using screen to flower under.


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2015)

If you have 4 feminized seeds just drop two. Why waste two seeds?   Sounds like good soil. 
Lights are important.  Do you already have your lights? Heat light, you won't need that i wouldn't think.  I like T5s best for vegging except LED works well too. I am sorry i don't know about plasma lights.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 26, 2015)

Plasma don't really put heat down on crop.  Yes got lights already. 

View attachment WP_DS20150521.jpg


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2015)

developing roots for a clone is not the same as sprouting seeds. you don't need to do anything special for the seed to develop roots. once the seeds sprout put them in your soil.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 26, 2015)

What about for rooted clones?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2015)

What about rooted clones?


----------



## techrons78 (May 26, 2015)

I just cloned  another 9 im using a 210 watt led roots popped faster than ever by about 3 days or so shorter than with my t5 ...ill try again next time to see of it is consistant with leds...


----------



## techrons78 (May 26, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Plasma don't really put heat down on crop.  Yes got lights already.



Is that the plasma with the white looking light? And ballast next to it?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 26, 2015)

No white light is plasma other ballast is gavitta 600 hps.


----------



## techrons78 (May 27, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> No white light is plasma other ballast is gavitta 600 hps.



Nice bro..looks good ...so you must replace bulbs on that like a hps every 9or 12 months...i was watching the new gavita plasmas and thats what one of reps where saying...is this true?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 27, 2015)

7 yrs of 12/12.  1 yr on gavitas hps.


----------

